# Best Speedy Hair Growers...



## Jewell (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to start a poll to see what the best hair growth product is out there, whether it is an official marketed product or a homemade concoction. What gave the best results out of the products you all have tried? Please share, and let's grow! TIA!


----------



## DangerouslyShy (May 16, 2005)

I have to say MTG  because my hair grew like crazy since I been using it.  I might be to brastrap by the end of this year if it keeps this up.


----------



## carletta (May 16, 2005)

I use mtg alone and  mtg mixed with surge. I use my surge mix when I have to go out so the smell won't be so loud    !


----------



## ThickHair (May 16, 2005)

My answer is not listed.  For speedy growth I no pooed and low manipulation.  It grew my hair faster than anything else.


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2005)

I can't vote because none of the things I'm using to get speedy hair growth is listed.

Here's what I have started:
Scalp Massages - daily
Surge Plus 14 - twice daily
Cayenne Pepper/ Oil Concoction - every other day
L-Cysteine - three 500 mg caps a day


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 16, 2005)

I'm going with MTG!


----------



## LABETT (May 16, 2005)

I am getting good results with MTG Oil and Surge.


----------



## Leshia (May 16, 2005)

my roots are pretty thick right now with the MTG.  I've also been taking hairtopia but am now taking HF37 (thanks Chocokitty!).  I dunno, the horsie oil may be doing me justice.  So far, me "likey".


----------



## shawniegee (May 16, 2005)

MTG..handsdown:notworthy.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 16, 2005)

Is MTG a Horse  grooming product?!?!?!


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 16, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> Is MTG a Horse grooming product?!?!?!


 
Yes. It was originally formulated by a Barber in the 1930s for his customers. Then he discovered that it worked well for horses. Very reminiscent of "Glover's Mane"...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 16, 2005)

mtg and sulfur 8 baby!


----------



## senimoni (May 16, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Yes. It was originally formulated by a Barber in the 1930s for his customers. Then he discovered that it worked well for horses. Very reminiscent of "Glover's Mane"...




OT: But if it was working for humans, I wonder why he switched to horses...doesn't sound like a huge market to me.


----------



## star (May 16, 2005)

DangerouslyShy said:
			
		

> I have to say MTG  because my hair grew like crazy since I been using it.  I might be to brastrap by the end of this year if it keeps this up.


Which MTG are you using? Thanks


----------



## Poohbear (May 16, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> OT: But if it was working for humans, I wonder why he switched to horses...doesn't sound like a huge market to me.


I would like to know this as well.


----------



## LaNecia (May 16, 2005)

MTG baby!  Mega-Tek and my No-poo routine....I'm in the grow!!


----------



## brazenxvirtue (May 16, 2005)

Carrot Juice!
I'm definitely seeing a difference in my hair since I've been drinking it everyday, and I'm pretty sure this is what's doing it. I didn't see suc hquick progress with either Surge or Biotin. And my nails are growing taboot. But I still take Biotin irregularly, so that could be adding to it.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 17, 2005)

i gotta try this MTG....


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 17, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> OT: But if it was working for humans, I wonder why he switched to horses...doesn't sound like a huge market to me.


 
I'ono... maybe back then he lived in a farming town and people were looking for a "miracle" product.  Assuming horse care was very expensive--if someone could spend $12 on this stuff vs $100s visiting the vet--he had a goldmine. Horses were probably a part of a lot of people's livelihood... Supply and demand? Just my theory...


----------



## sky_blu (May 17, 2005)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> i gotta try this MTG....



me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 17, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.



Personally, I don't think it's that serious to grow hair if I have to result to animal products.  That's just my personal beliefs.  There could be chemicals in this product that's harmful to humans.  How would we know if??!!?! this product is targeted for animals.   Until there's human trials with this product, it's a no go for me.


----------



## jaded_faerie (May 17, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't think it's that serious to grow hair if I have to result to animal products.  That's just my personal beliefs.  There could be chemicals in this product that's harmful to humans.  How would we know if??!!?! this product is targeted for animals.   Until there's human trials with this product, it's a no go for me.



but wasn't this product intended for human use before it was even used on horses???


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 17, 2005)

jaded_faerie said:
			
		

> but wasn't this product intended for human use before it was even used on horses???



It could have been initially intended for humans, but how do we know this for sure.  The product could have been modified for animal use only in that time?!?!

I mean, even though it was intended for human use, the product would have to go through trials to see if it causes any adverse effects in humans.  Has this been done?  This is why I am hesitant.  What concerns me, you are putting this on your head.  Suppose there are chemicals that could seep into your blood stream.  The first system it would hit would be your nervous system considering the proximity to your brain.  I know this is a bit extreme, but for the sake of hair, I'm not willing to compromise my health.

I'm not knocking anyone for trying it, but it scares me to use a product like this near such vital organs.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 17, 2005)

FashionistaNY  What concerns me said:
			
		

> If all that were true, why in the world would it be safe for horses either???
> 
> Last I heard they were'nt invincible


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 17, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.



Why would you spend $30? It doesn't cost near that much. I don't understand people opening the bottle and throwing it away either, that's probably an exageration, it does NOT smell that bad.


----------



## California (May 18, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't think it's that serious to grow hair if I have to result to animal products.  That's just my personal beliefs.  There could be chemicals in this product that's harmful to humans.  How would we know if??!!?! this product is targeted for animals.   Until there's human trials with this product, it's a no go for me.



Girl, I'm with you on this one!!  I don't like the thought of stuff for animals and it stinks too, oh no I can't do it!!!  Whoever does, good for them if you're bold enough and happy enough to use it.  But, I don't think there is anything out there that grows your hair out any longer than what is normal---I haven't heard of no one growing 3" a month, when ya do please let me know, lol.  Come on now, to me if you eat right, and take care of yourself, your hair will benefit.  I used to be a PJ, but I learned the cold hard cash way that keeping it simple works best for me.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> If all that were true, why in the world would it be safe for horses either???
> 
> Last I heard they were'nt invincible



For all that matters we are of different species!!!!!!  There is a huge difference.


----------



## sky_blu (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> Why would you spend $30? It doesn't cost near that much. I don't understand people opening the bottle and throwing it away either, that's probably an exageration, it does NOT smell that bad.



Yeah  I went back and found out it was less than 30 but still its about $20 which is still too much to be throwing it away. I think Ill try some in the near future.


----------



## stryed (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> If all that were true, why in the world would it be safe for horses either???
> 
> Last I heard they were'nt invincible



The kind of toxicological testing required by OSHA and the FDA for a product intended for consumer use does not exist for products that are intended for animal use.  In effect, you wouldn't know if it could cause immediate or long-term damage to a human.  Additionally, the physiological make-up of a horse is not the same as a human...their very skin is substantially thicker (which is why it is called a hide).


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 18, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> Yeah  I went back and found out it was less than 30 but still its about $20 which is still too much to be throwing it away. I think Ill try some in the near future.


Actually you can get a trial bottle for about $4


----------



## sprungonhairboards (May 18, 2005)

stryed said:
			
		

> The kind of toxicological testing required by OSHA and the FDA for a product intended for consumer use does not exist for products that are intended for animal use.  In effect, you wouldn't know if it could cause immediate or long-term damage to a human.  Additionally, the physiological make-up of a horse is not the same as a human...their very skin is substantially thicker (which is why it is called a hide).



yeah yeah but when you start talking about eating through brains and damaging nervous systems, I dont care if you got skin, hide or whatever it aint gonna matter. If it's that potent and dangerous it can't be too safe for animals either. There are not many topical treatments for animals that could kill/damage/mame a human and leave an animal unscathed. 

I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.


----------



## deedabug (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> yeah yeah but when you start talking about eating through brains and damaging nervous systems, I dont care if you got skin, hide or whatever it aint gonna matter. If it's that potent and dangerous it can't be too safe for animals either. There are not many topical treatments for animals that could kill/damage/mame a human and leave an animal unscathed.
> 
> I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.




people are more prone to hurting themselves but not their animals and i've never heard of a relaxer being applied to a horse, cat, dog or any other animal with fur...why not?? cuz its deemed more harmful...

so i'm gonna side also with the argument that if it is safe for humans if it is for horses


----------



## LondonDiva (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.


 
Even though i'm relaxed very good point.


----------



## gn1g (May 18, 2005)

I picked homemade concotion because I purchased some hair grease from a woman who received the receipe from the Holy Spirit (very interesting story)  I truly believe it is growing my hair overnight!  She has about 3 - 4 products and one that is specifically for diabetics.


----------



## LondonDiva (May 18, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> I picked homemade concotion because I purchased some hair grease from a woman who received the receipe from the Holy Spirit (very interesting story) I truly believe it is growing my hair overnight! She has about 3 - 4 products and one that is specifically for diabetics.


 
Stop teasing girl, give up the info!oke:  If Jesus is in on a hair product recipe you better believe I'm on it.  

How much growth?

What's in it?

How much does it cost?

And from where?


----------



## Ayeshia (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> yeah yeah but when you start talking about eating through brains and damaging nervous systems, I dont care if you got skin, hide or whatever it aint gonna matter. If it's that potent and dangerous it can't be too safe for animals either. There are not many topical treatments for animals that could kill/damage/mame a human and leave an animal unscathed.
> 
> I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.



I agree with this.


----------



## gn1g (May 18, 2005)

I can't really tell you how much growth but I do know that I was wearing an instant weave and my hairline feel out.  I started putting her grease on my edges and it grew back within a week!  I am not kidding.  It doesn't smell good.  

It has a lot of herbs and essential oils.  My label has smeared but I know it has rosemary, sage, shea butter, nettle mrytle some other stuff.

She charges $7.00 for about 4 oz. if you want her telephone number PM.  

I believe it is far better than surge plus it is all natural.


----------



## deedabug (May 18, 2005)

gn1g said:
			
		

> It has a lot of herbs and essential oils.  My label has smeared but I know it has rosemary, sage, shea butter, nettle mrytle some other stuff.




rosemary and if im not mistaken nettle and sage make ur hair grow...


----------



## gn1g (May 18, 2005)

Well whatever it is it's working.  She sells it from home.


----------



## PretteePlease (May 18, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.


who threw theirs out, dang i bet i missed their trash day i would have scooped it right up!!!!


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> yeah yeah but when you start talking about eating through brains and damaging nervous systems, I dont care if you got skin, hide or whatever it aint gonna matter. If it's that potent and dangerous it can't be too safe for animals either. There are not many topical treatments for animals that could kill/damage/mame a human and leave an animal unscathed.
> 
> I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.



The relaxer thing is a myth like the Colgate toothpaste.  Believe if sodium hydroxide and calcium hydroxide was able to leak through the skin and remain under your scalp for years we'd all be brain damaged and dead. Sodium Hydroxide is a very very strong base.  (BTW many soaps, body cleaners, etc. contain sodium hydroxide).  The portions of NaOH and CaOH used in relaxers is most likely moderated for usage by the FDA on humans. 

To give an example, Vitamin A is a great overall vitamin and required as part of a healthy diet, however exceeding 15,000 IU is toxic in humans.  So chances are, you won't find too many supplements containing more than 15000 IU for humans because of it's toxicity.  

Now a horse maybe able to withstand 140,000 IU before there's an issue of toxicity because of many contributing reasons.  Now if we took the same supplement, we'd be dead!


----------



## Bmm (May 18, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> yeah yeah but when you start talking about eating through brains and damaging nervous systems, I dont care if you got skin, hide or whatever it aint gonna matter. If it's that potent and dangerous it can't be too safe for animals either. There are not many topical treatments for animals that could kill/damage/mame a human and leave an animal unscathed.
> 
> I wonder if everyone so terrified about mtg is as terrified when putting on that relaxer, thats proven to cause damage, seep under your scalp and remain for years.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 18, 2005)

I personally don't believe Glovers "Mane" was created for humans... but people trusted it anyway. 

Besides --there are so many human products out there that contain chemicals that cause "brain damage" in animals but people continue to use them. 
::shrugs shoulders::  

Anyway--since I haven't developed hooves yet... I'll continue use MTG & MnT


----------



## California (May 18, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> The relaxer thing is a myth like the Colgate toothpaste.  Believe if sodium hydroxide and calcium hydroxide was able to leak through the skin and remain under your scalp for years we'd all be brain damaged and dead. Sodium Hydroxide is a very very strong base.  (BTW many soaps, body cleaners, etc. contain sodium hydroxide).  The portions of NaOH and CaOH used in relaxers is most likely moderated for usage by the FDA on humans.
> 
> To give an example, Vitamin A is a great overall vitamin and required as part of a healthy diet, however exceeding 15,000 IU is toxic in humans.  So chances are, you won't find too many supplements containing more than 15000 IU for humans because of it's toxicity.
> 
> Now a horse maybe able to withstand 140,000 IU before there's an issue of toxicity because of many contributing reasons.  Now if we took the same supplement, we'd be dead!



 Tell it like it T.I. iz girl!  I mean I can't fathom risking my health or hair!  That's doing way too much!  JMO


----------



## Iansan (May 18, 2005)

Didn't someone call the manufacturers of MTG to find out if it's safe for human use?  MTG is applied topically not ingested; so there is quite a difference between this and the Vitamin A analogy.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 18, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> Didn't someone call the manufacturers of MTG to find out if it's safe for human use? MTG is applied topically not ingested; so there is quite a difference between this and the Vitamin A analogy.


 
ITA! 

I read that MTG contains sulfur and cade oil...
http://www.wellnaturally.ca/essentialoilsinfo/info_cade.html


----------



## Jewell (May 18, 2005)

FYI: Glover's was not originally intended for humans, because it was marketed as Glover's MANGE for animals with mange in the 1920's or 1940's. Of course, the formulas out today for dandruff and what not are pretty safe, because they are made especially for humans.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 18, 2005)

Jewell said:
			
		

> FYI: Glover's was not originally intended for humans, because it was marketed as Glover's MANGE for animals with mange in the 1920's or 1940's. Of course, the formulas out today for dandruff and what not are pretty safe, because they are made especially for humans.


 
Okay! Thanks Jewel! Look what I found on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15911&item=6178339430&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Jewell (May 18, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Okay! Thanks Jewel! Look what I found on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15911&item=6178339430&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



You know you can find ANYTHING on eBay. I saw that on eBay a couple days ago, just by typing in Glover's.


----------



## LaNecia (May 18, 2005)

Again, I preface my post with: I do not argue for or against the use of it, it's an individual decision that should be based upon as much information as possible. I personally have chosen to make my decision based upon research and not simply "someone said it made their hair grow". For all I know, they could be saying that just to garner attention and in truth, they've never used the product.

I've noticed on SEVERAL products where the manufacturer states "NOT FOR HUMAN USE" on products that are meant topical applications for horses. This product does not state such. That doesn't mean it's safe, it doesn't mean it's not. It's just conspicuous (to me at least) in it's absence.

I've read numerous thread there all sort of food concoctions are being applied to the hair for various 'treatments', however, I read another hair care site (not a message board) where these don't really work for scientifically proven reasons. 

Now, before you start typing to some scathing response, I'm not even saying that this is the same because we're talking about the potential toxicity of the MTG, my point is that there are a lot of things that we choose to use that maybe harmful (or even useless) and some are, but we do so within the limits of guidelines we're given by the manufacturer (sometimes).

A LOT of things that are approved by the FDA aren't always 'good' or have a good turnout, so in all things, I recommend staying as close to 'nature made' as possible. If you step outside of that, just know and understand that there are inherent risks.

JMTC


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 18, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> Didn't someone call the manufacturers of MTG to find out if it's safe for human use?  MTG is applied topically not ingested; so there is quite a difference between this and the Vitamin A analogy.



True, though MTG is applied topically, what the chemicals (in chemistry we call everything a chemical even organic substances)?  Are these topical agents harmful to humans and non-harmful to animals, horses specifically. 

A horse has more dermal layers than human beings.  Therefore, the penetration in a horse may only go but soo far in the dermal layers, where as in humans, because we do not have as many dermal layers the next layer could be BLOOD.

I would just hate to see anyone harm themselves for the shake of growing hair.  Sure you may get 2" of growth in a month but 10 years from now, you may go to the doctor and wonder why you've developed brain tumors or something worse.  I know this sounds crazy, but it is a reality and possibility.  I'm not trying to scare someone, but there's a reason why this product perhaps was no longer used for humans.  Think about it.  If the product was effective in both humans and animals why was it discontinued only for humans? 

Because the product is called mane does not specifically mean that it is targeted for animals only.  In science a lot of terms are used interchangeably.  Science can be very tricky with its wording.  I've had textbooks refer to "fur" as hair, which fur is hair lol but when we think of fur we immediately think of animals and when you think of hair you immediately refer to humans.

But back to the Glover's Mane, yes it could have been targeted for animals, however, it has been FDA approved for usage with HUMANS.  I cannot say the same for MTG.  

Just please exercise caution.  Do not let growing hair blind side you from your health.  Hair will grow regardless with proper nutrition and care.


----------



## LaNecia (May 18, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> Just please exercise caution.  Do not let growing hair blind side you from your health.  Hair will grow regardless with proper nutrition and care.



 That really is the bottom line.


----------



## California (May 18, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> That really is the bottom line.



That's right!


----------



## DMarie (May 18, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Okay! Thanks Jewel! Look what I found on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15911&item=6178339430&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



I looked at the link of the bottle of the Glovers Mange and the only thing I could make out WAS the words: for human scalp.  So I guess it was made for humans.  I don't use the MTG and when I heard all the raves I went online and purchased a bottle that's sitting under my bathroom sink.  I'm not going to use it because I have the worst luck and think something WILL happen to me.  So if anyone wants it make an offer, otherwise I'll throw it out.  I don't think it's worth risking my health.  I wish I never ordered it and I did try to cancel but was told that it was shipped already.  I am actually embarassed to be saying that I purchased it with the intention of using it on my hair- being a horse product.


----------



## Tene (May 18, 2005)

MTG gets my vote


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 19, 2005)

DMarie said:
			
		

> I looked at the link of the bottle of the Glovers Mange and the only thing I could make out WAS the words: for human scalp. So I guess it was made for humans. I don't use the MTG and when I heard all the raves I went online and purchased a bottle that's sitting under my bathroom sink. I'm not going to use it because I have the worst luck and think something WILL happen to me. So if anyone wants it make an offer, otherwise I'll throw it out. I don't think it's worth risking my health. I wish I never ordered it and I did try to cancel but was told that it was shipped already. I am actually embarassed to be saying that I purchased it with the intention of using it on my hair- being a horse product.


 
Glovers Mange was made for humans and animals... But umm--how much you want for your MTG?


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 19, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> But back to the Glover's Mane, yes it could have been targeted for animals, however, it has been FDA approved for usage with HUMANS. I cannot say the same for MTG.


 
I respect your opinion but I "personally" have not found any evidence of this being true...


----------



## Bmm (May 19, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> Glovers Mange was made for humans and animals... But umm--how much you want for your MTG?





    girl you are crazy!!


----------



## Princess4real (May 19, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> True, though MTG is applied topically, what the chemicals (in chemistry we call everything a chemical even organic substances)?  Are these topical agents harmful to humans and non-harmful to animals, horses specifically.
> 
> A horse has more dermal layers than human beings.  Therefore, the penetration in a horse may only go but soo far in the dermal layers, where as in humans, because we do not have as many dermal layers the next layer could be BLOOD.
> 
> ...



Good looking out!


----------



## Iansan (May 19, 2005)

Isn't the active ingredient in MTG sulfur?  I don't believe there is a risk of toxicity for sulfur applied topically.

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0PDG/is_4_3/ai_n12417035


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2005)

buttafly said:
			
		

> Isn't the active ingredient in MTG sulfur?  I don't believe there is a risk of toxicity for sulfur applied topically.
> 
> http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0PDG/is_4_3/ai_n12417035



I think one of the biggest concerns for the MTG is the fact that Shapley's does not disclose ALL of the ingredient information. The active ingredient is listed as Sulfur true, but what about what else is in there? Just because it's inactive, doesn't mean it's not harmful to some degree (doesn't mean it is). 

I've not be able to locate a MSDS, ingredient list, or anything online for this product. Being that's it's an animal product, not marketed for human use, the company does not have to disclose this information on the label.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Crysdon (May 19, 2005)

stryed said:
			
		

> The kind of toxicological testing required by OSHA and the FDA for a product intended for consumer use does not exist for products that are intended for animal use.  In effect, you wouldn't know if it could cause immediate or long-term damage to a human.  Additionally, the physiological make-up of a horse is not the same as a human...their very skin is substantially thicker (which is why it is called a hide).
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sprungonhairboards
> ...




Very CLASSY reply Stryed.


----------



## senimoni (May 19, 2005)

This is what Liz sent me.


Thank you for your email regarding, Shapley's Original M-T-G. It was formulated in the 1930’s for human use to treat a variety of skin problems such as dandruff, psoriasis and eczema. The product formula remains substantially the same. Sulfur is the active ingredient in M-T-G. Other ingredients included would be a *heavy paraffinic oil, zinc stearate, cade oil and glycerin.*


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2005)

That's the same info she sent me.


----------



## moda (May 19, 2005)

I do not see how MTG can be harmful to humans. Otherwise who would apply it to the horse? Does this product say it needs to be applied with gloves, if so sorry for buttin in.


----------



## senimoni (May 19, 2005)

OH, ok, so you think that is not everything??


----------



## Bmm (May 19, 2005)

DMarie said:
			
		

> I looked at the link of the bottle of the Glovers Mange and the only thing I could make out WAS the words: for human scalp.  So I guess it was made for humans.  I don't use the MTG and when I heard all the raves I went online and purchased a bottle that's sitting under my bathroom sink.  I'm not going to use it because I have the worst luck and think something WILL happen to me.  So if anyone wants it make an offer, otherwise I'll throw it out.  I don't think it's worth risking my health.  I wish I never ordered it and I did try to cancel but was told that it was shipped already.  I am actually embarassed to be saying that I purchased it with the intention of using it on my hair- being a horse product.



I could make out that it also said made for horses too....look a little lower.


----------



## lthomas1 (May 19, 2005)

cincybrownsugar said:
			
		

> I do not see how MTG can be harmful to humans. Otherwise who would apply it to the horse? Does this product say it needs to be applied with gloves, if so sorry for buttin in.


 ITA,  I just went on the internet to look up side effects for Shapley's Original MTG and nothing negative came up.  You would think if the product been around since 1930 something would have been found if there are side effects.  If you nay sayers find anything that support negative effects please post it.  I am concern about using something that could have a negative effect on my health too.  If not, I will probably use it.


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> OH, ok, so you think that is not everything??



I dunno, I just wonder.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 19, 2005)

lthomas1 said:
			
		

> ITA,  I just went on the internet to look up side effects for Shapley's Original MTG and nothing negative came up.  You would think if the product been around since 1930 something would have been found if there are side effects.  If you nay sayers find anything that support negative effects please post it.  I am concern about using something that could have a negative effect on my health too.  If not, I will probably use it.



My problem, the product is targeted for horses.  Horses have many more dermal layers than humans and their dermal layers are much more durable.  Not only, they have more fat padding than humans and because our dermal layers are thinner, we may absorb into our circulatory systems.  Because of this, the concentrations of certain chemicals/vitamins or whatever *"maybe"* higher to compensate for the horses skin layers, weight and size.  Therefore, using the same concentrations on humans "could" be harmful.  If targeted for a horse,  that can weigh up to a ton, the titrations will be totally different when compared to products targeted for humans.

I'm not trying discourage anyone from using the product, but logically speaking it does not sound wise to use a product that's targeted for an animal that is soo different from our species.  A horse doesn't even share similar geno/phenotyes (DNA) as humans.

Though the product could have been intended for humans, can I ask why was the product discontinued and targeted for horses only?  With the "hair aid" market booming and if this product could honestly be used by humans why wouldn't shapley's reentered the market for humans as well?  They'd make a killing.  Has anyone asked why they haven't put out such a product for humans again?


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 19, 2005)

lthomas1 said:
			
		

> ITA,  I just went on the internet to look up side effects for Shapley's Original MTG and nothing negative came up.  You would think if the product been around since 1930 something would have been found if there are side effects.  If you nay sayers find anything that support negative effects please post it.  I am concern about using something that could have a negative effect on my health too.  If not, I will probably use it.



That doesn't mean anything. Philip Morris doesn't list on their site smoking Marlboro causes cancer.  Neither does Miss Key list on their product that their skin-lightening agents contain toxic chemicals.


----------



## senimoni (May 19, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean anything. Philip Morris doesn't list on their site smoking Marlboro causes cancer.  Neither does Miss Key list on their product that their skin-lightening agents contain toxic chemicals.




I think she meant on the internet, not the companies website.


----------



## FashionistaNY (May 19, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> I think she meant on the internet, not the companies website.




I'm not here to convince anyone not to use the product.  If you want to use it, then by all means, roll the dice.  However, I cannot fathom for an extra inch per month rubbing horse product on my flesh.  To me _(and it's only my opinion and I truly do not knock those who chose otherwise)_ that's taking growing hair to another level when lurking in animal stores looking for the next best product.  I'll wait patiently using good old fashion tender loving and care and deal with the 0.5" per month.  I may not get to my goals in 6 months, may take a year, but I'll get there.  Ladies just be safe.  Hair will grow regardless.


----------



## senimoni (May 19, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> I'm not here to convince anyone not to use the product.  If you want to use it, then by all means, roll the dice.  However, I cannot fathom for an extra inch per month rubbing horse product on my flesh.  To me _(and it's only my opinion and I truly do not knock those who chose otherwise)_ that's taking growing hair to another level when lurking in animal stores looking for the next best product.  I'll wait patiently using good old fashion tender loving and care and deal with the 0.5" per month.  I may not get to my goals in 6 months, may take a year, but I'll get there.  Ladies just be safe.  Hair will grow regardless.



NP, Point taken, I was just addressing the internet comment.


----------



## LaNecia (May 19, 2005)

Fashionista, truly, thank you for your insight and perspective (and for stating is so succinctly without being judgemental or condescending).  You brought up some great points in your posts.


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 19, 2005)

LaNecia said:
			
		

> Fashionista, truly, thank you for your insight and perspective (and for stating is so succintly without being judgemental or condescending).  You brought up some great points in your posts.


ITA


----------



## lthomas1 (May 21, 2005)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> I'm not here to convince anyone not to use the product.  If you want to use it, then by all means, roll the dice.  However, I cannot fathom for an extra inch per month rubbing horse product on my flesh.  To me _(and it's only my opinion and I truly do not knock those who chose otherwise)_ that's taking growing hair to another level when lurking in animal stores looking for the next best product.  I'll wait patiently using good old fashion tender loving and care and deal with the 0.5" per month.  I may not get to my goals in 6 months, may take a year, but I'll get there.  Ladies just be safe.  Hair will grow regardless.



ITA and understand your concern.  I believe everyone out here should always use caution whether it is this product or another.  If there are side effects or any complaints against a product your should take heed.  You concern is well taken and I hope that I did not offend you in any way.  It is good to know that we can agree to disagree and still remain ladies.


----------



## Aerie17 (May 21, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.




I am concerned about the smell issue.  Has anyone been using this at night and shampooing it out in the morning?  If so, what have your results been?  Daily washes for summer seem to be popular for many, so maybe MTG could be used during this time; that plus the fact that hair grows faster in the summer might be just the ticket!!  I might go ahead and buy some.


----------



## karezone (May 21, 2005)

Minoval, Doo Groo stimulating growth, and Glovers mange.  For it is a guranteed hair growth combo.


----------



## lthomas1 (May 21, 2005)

I just got my MTG!!!! Let the challenge begin!!!!


----------



## azul11 (May 22, 2005)

What has been the results people have had with MTG? God bless you all.


----------



## Candycane044 (May 22, 2005)

Karezone, do you recommend minoval for hair growth?   A lot of women on the board have been talking about it, and I'm wondering if perhaps I should jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Diane71 (May 22, 2005)

My Surge mixed in with my leave-ins, vitamin intake and leaving my hair alone period has contributed to my hair growth and I'm luvin' it.

BTW, what is Minoval??? I've heard people mention it but what exactly is it and what does it do for hair growth? 

___________
http://public.fotki.com/Diane71/


----------



## Ashee (May 23, 2005)

I give my progress to a combination of products & nutrition....


----------



## angellazette (May 30, 2005)

Is MTG superior to Glovers?


----------



## angellazette (May 30, 2005)

bump


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 13, 2005)

I love the Mtg. It is the only thing that has given me more growth.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 18, 2005)

bump bump. Mahalialee4


----------



## qtgirl (Jun 22, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## PrincessScorpion (Jun 22, 2005)

Leshia said:
			
		

> my roots are pretty thick right now with the MTG.  I've also been taking hairtopia but am now taking HF37 (thanks Chocokitty!).  I dunno, the horsie oil may be doing me justice.  So far, me "likey".




Where do I buy MTG? I am now taking hairtopia total.


----------



## KansasHalo (Jun 22, 2005)

Not to go against the grain of the poll,  but honestly, the only thing that really gave my hair super fast growth was MSM.  It seemed like after taking it for a month, my hair just went BLAM....length galore.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 22, 2005)

KansasHalo said:
			
		

> Not to go against the grain of the poll,  but honestly, the only thing that really gave my hair super fast growth was MSM.  It seemed like after taking it for a month, my hair just went BLAM....length galore.



Hey!! There's no going against the poll at all! We want to know what works for you! Perhaps you've got a combo we've not tried and want to give it a try!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 22, 2005)

Is this what everyone is talking about ? And who is paying $30? 








*Original M-T-G™*
(Mane-Tail-Groom)


*Original M-T-G™*
(Mane-Tail-Groom)

Shapley's Original M-T-G has proven results after just one application! Use as a leave-in conditioner/detangler and for promoting mane and tail hair growth. Use on damaged, chewed-off tails to rapidly grow length. Use on long tails to enhance fullness, condition and retain length. *Can produce tail growth over two inches in a month!* M-T-G *will also eliminate grass and urine stains.*



*Original M-T-G is also a dermatitis treatment recommended by veterinarians for a variety of skin problems including: fungus, rain rot, girth itch, scratches, dandruff and tail rubbing. (They could have kept his to themselves) http://www.longhaircareforum.com/misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=1&forumid=privatemessage#*



It offers quick relief and *visible hair growth that can be seen in 3-5 days!*



Original M-T-G's never-been-duplicated, versatile formula will be the best product you'll ever purchase! Available in 32.oz. and 6 oz. bottles. 

*Suggested Retail 32 oz. $16.95*​




taken from http://www.shapleys.com/products/originalmtg.htm


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep that's it.

Whoever is paying $30 is getting got!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 23, 2005)

Getting Got and don't we know it>>>but it is cheaper than it would cost to fly to where you can get it cheaper. I pay $23.oo Canadian. And I buy it here...sigh... Bonjour.


----------



## hairlover (Jun 30, 2005)

senimoni said:
			
		

> This is what Liz sent me.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email regarding, Shapley's Original M-T-G. It was formulated in the 1930’s for human use to treat a variety of skin problems such as dandruff, psoriasis and eczema. The product formula remains substantially the same. Sulfur is the active ingredient in M-T-G. Other ingredients included would be a *heavy paraffinic oil, zinc stearate, cade oil and glycerin.*



informal enough for me to try it.


----------



## lisajames96 (Jun 30, 2005)

hairlover said:
			
		

> informal enough for me to try it.



Sounds good to me too. I think I will buy some next week. Can't be any worse than sulfur 8...


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jan 8, 2006)

every single "hair growth" thread gets turned into  A MTG thread!
MTG Is the truth, Surge too.....


----------



## lynette (Jan 8, 2006)

I so agree with you FashionistaNY, I've been relaxed for years and my hair is just as fine and as long as it wants to be.


----------



## Nanyanika (Jan 8, 2006)

MSM and SILICA ARE MAKING MY HAIR GROW FASTER


----------



## LadyZ (Jan 8, 2006)

MTG

SURGE


----------



## Jewell (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice to see this thread re-surface.  I use MTG, so I voted for that.


----------



## CurleeDST (Jan 8, 2006)

Patience is the best grower.


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Jan 9, 2006)

wow! mtg is at 41% , i'm going to the bathroom now to oil my scalp


----------



## rai (Jan 9, 2006)

hairlover said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *senimoni*
> _This is what Liz sent me.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Did anyone ever follow up with "Liz" to see why they don't use it for humans now? I'm just curious...


----------



## benosayi (Jan 10, 2006)

MTG.  Unless I am mistaken, using MTG is not mandatory.  Just because something is approved does not make it safe. (My friend who is suffering after years of homone treatment is a case in point).  
Lets all just agree to disagree.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 10, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Patience is the best grower.



Agreed.  

I still can't get into MTG.  It just makes me feel nasty and greasy.

My whey protein shakes have increased my growth, though.  But, I am drinking those for fitness reasons.  I am just letting nature take its course.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jan 10, 2006)

Yall wanna know the fastest hair grower by far ever invented!!!!  I mean you will need this and LOTS AND LOTS OF IT...if you want to grow your hair.   It is....




PATIENCE!!!!       lol: )


----------



## Undefeated Queen (Jan 10, 2006)

A combination of water, wild growth hair, Carol's Daughter Hair Balm, and a little Garnier Fructis L&S leave in mixed in a bottle has done wonders for me.


----------



## Ebony (Jan 10, 2006)

why aren't surge & msm poll options?


----------



## ekomba (Jan 21, 2006)

CurleeDST said:
			
		

> Patience is the best grower.




hahahah CurleeDST you want believe me i was trying figure out what company makes it hahahahah like did i miss something i know the mtg i need to check that Patience thing hahahhah forgive the foreigner in me just trying to keep up ahhahahhaha


----------



## czyfaith77 (Jan 22, 2006)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> That doesn't mean anything. Philip Morris doesn't list on their site smoking Marlboro causes cancer. Neither does Miss Key list on their product that their skin-lightening agents contain toxic chemicals.


 
Actually, Phillip Morris does have commercials now stating that it (smoking) may cause cancer.


----------



## Tene (Jan 22, 2006)

benosayi said:
			
		

> MTG.  Unless I am mistaken, using MTG is not mandatory.  Just because something is approved does not make it safe. (My friend who is suffering after years of homone treatment is a case in point).
> Lets all just agree to disagree.




I agree they approve stuff all the time that's harmful to people.


----------



## atlien (Jan 22, 2006)

Has anyone asked Liz at Shapley of this product was safe for humans? I read the whole thread and some very good points were made on both sides regarding MTG usage. I purchased a bottle yesterday from the website then I told my SO and he said one day you are gonna put something in your head that makes you bald. When he said it my stomach dropped, so now I am completely scared to use it. The bottle I purchased is the 6 oz sample size, if anyone wants to purchase it from me just pm me.


----------



## Candy_C (Mar 13, 2006)

The only thing thats really helped me has been vitamins and just preserving the ends. no miracle product has done anything for me except using professional products to keep my hair healthy. my growth hasn't increased tremendousely just an extra 1/2 inch at the best of times.


stopping combing and using grease (like i did all along) has helped. givin up gel, and giving up heat, i'm happy to say my hair has grown because of me and not a product, the vits r for hair mainly but for health too as i have a terrible diet.


----------



## Zeal (Mar 13, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I personally don't believe Glovers "Mane" was created for humans... but people trusted it anyway.
> 
> Besides --there are so many human products out there that contain chemicals that cause "brain damage" in animals but people continue to use them.
> ::shrugs shoulders::
> ...


 
Hee hee hee


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 13, 2006)

*I guess no one wanted to deal w/the smell, lol. I'm guessing but it makes sense, what horse cares how it smells especially w/the smell of their BM's. I guess he figured I'll make some kind of money off of it, lol. I think if MTG didn't have a smell almost everybody and their grandmoma would be using it. OT: I voted a mixture of growth aids/homemade concoction, because it doesn't smell I use it on a more regular basis instead of on and off, therefore I see quicker and better results. *


			
				senimoni said:
			
		

> OT: But if it was working for humans, I wonder why he switched to horses...doesn't sound like a huge market to me.


----------



## ekomba (Mar 13, 2006)

the fastest hair grower i have ever known has been MTG for me and the vits i guess the combo i m really amazed and surprised and will stick to them for a whole year i m finally starting to really see the growth and the hair gets healthier and thicker


----------



## Lioness (Mar 14, 2006)

Candy_C said:
			
		

> The only thing thats really helped me has been vitamins and just preserving the ends. no miracle product has done anything for me except using professional products to keep my hair healthy. my growth hasn't increased tremendousely just an extra 1/2 inch at the best of times.
> 
> 
> stopping combing and using grease (like i did all along) has helped. givin up gel, and giving up heat, i'm happy to say my hair has grown because of me and not a product, the vits r for hair mainly but for health too as i have a terrible diet.




ITA.
I'd too like my long hair to be because of me and not just the product. I've recently become relaxed with growing my hair long. From changing my hair care regimen, deep conditioning, keeping ends moist and always having a clean scalp, I've experienced alot of growth. At the end of the day my hair will grow long, without 'magical' products. Like CurleeDSD said, *patience* is priceless.
Taking vitamin supplements are good for the hair, but we still need to be careful in taking too many.


----------



## CurleeDST (Mar 14, 2006)

In my opinion PATIENCE is the best speedy growth method.  Meaning unless you are going to go to a mad scientist to start playing around with your follicles to manipulate speedier growth - sit back, relax, listen to an 8 track and let nature take its course.

If you are kind to your hair, then you should realize nice healthy, full, long hair.


----------



## Dogmd (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Guys...  Wild Growth Oil has really helped me for growth....I am still trying to buy some MTG through my pharmaceutical reps and distributors.  

Side note... regarding the MTG debate... As a Veterinarian... 99% of the products I prescribe for animals (including horses)  are actually human products just labeled for animal use only..  If you look through my drug formulary each product has the animal product's name at the top of the page...  and at the bottom of the page is the human products name.  No difference in the product...  Just different label!!!

Sometimes when I can't find a particular animal formula... I just order the human version and use it in the same manner...

Happy MTG use... or happy whatever you are using for good growth!!!


----------



## amorette (Mar 15, 2006)

I just started but I use a homemade concoction of yellow sulfur and almond oil on my scalp daily after my cowash...I take all of my vitamins: bitoin, msm, folic acid, nourishhair, multivit, omega 3 and 6, vitamin e, workout every day, and drink at least 1 gallon of water a day....results: my hair has grown 1.5 inches since Feb 23rd!!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 15, 2006)

Does your homemade mixtre of MTG smell anything like the Original or were you able to eliminate the funky bacon smell altogether? bonjour


----------



## amorette (Mar 16, 2006)

there is no smell whatsoever with the sulfur and olive oil....i never smelled MTG, because i never ordered it...i heard too much negative about it and i am not trying to smell like a rotten bacon head...


----------



## amorette (Mar 16, 2006)

i keep calling it olive oil - i mean almond oil...


----------



## quietstorm2832 (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree with Dogmd, most animal products are human products they just put the animal label on them to give the illusion it is specifically for animals when it may not be.  Did you guys know that there are over 150 ingredients that they put into our foods that they do not have to list? The way animals are being injected with hormones and being fed food that is not a part of their natural diet? Some ingredients in our foods, deodorants, and cleaning supplies cause cancer but we still continue to use them everyday.  I say that MTG is no more harmful than other products that we have been using.  I also say that we should always do our research because the FDA is motivated by profits and they are really not concerned wholeheartedly with protecting the people.  It's JUST AN ILLUSION


----------



## bajanplums1 (Mar 18, 2006)

my vote is for pure MSM, sulfur works.


----------



## Tene (Mar 18, 2006)

quietstorm2832 said:
			
		

> I agree with Dogmd, most animal products are human products they just put the animal label on them to give the illusion it is specifically for animals when it may not be.  Did you guys know that there are over 150 ingredients that they put into our foods that they do not have to list? The way animals are being injected with hormones and being fed food that is not a part of their natural diet? Some ingredients in our foods, deodorants, and cleaning supplies cause cancer but we still continue to use them everyday.  I say that MTG is no more harmful than other products that we have been using.  I also say that we should always do our research because the FDA is motivated by profits and they are really not concerned wholeheartedly with protecting the people.  It's JUST AN ILLUSION



I totally agree with this


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 18, 2006)

Would you share how much of the yellow sulphur you use in proportion to the olive oil and almond oil? I would like to make some for travelling. Thanks in advance.  So are you saying that you get the same results as witht he MTG? That is terrific. bonjour


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 18, 2006)

Right now I am amazed at the growth I am getting using 2 products that contain miconazole nitrate.  

I am alternating between DIABET-X ANTIFUNGAL SKIN TREATMENT and NEOSPORIN AF.

I am averaging 1 inch (1.5 inches in some spots) a month.

I have not told my boyfriend what I am doing, but he has made comments about my hair growth recently.  It has become noticably fuller.

I am not sure I would use this for a long time.  Hair growth this fast has become kind of addictive for me.


----------



## labmouse (Mar 20, 2006)

I think that I am somewhat allergic to most sulfur based products, but what works really well for me is red pepper infused olive oil. My scalp just tingles!


----------



## NeeSee (Mar 20, 2006)

HI ladies! I'm a newbie here. But I would just like to say that Wild Growth Hair Oil get my vote. Nothing works for me like it does.


----------



## amorette (Mar 20, 2006)

what kind of growth do you get out of it??


----------



## lana (Mar 21, 2006)

Does Hair Formula 37 work for anyone? I didn't notice a difference with MTG or WGO. I tried both separately for 3 months each. I got the same growth I always get. So I'm wondering about HF 37....


----------



## amorette (Mar 21, 2006)

lana, 
are you taking vitamins or anything? If you are and you are not seeing real results, maybe your system isnt absorbing them - you may need an internal cleanse so that your body can absorb the vitamins/minerals you need.


----------



## juicy555 (Mar 23, 2006)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> ITA!
> 
> I read that MTG contains sulfur and cade oil...
> http://www.wellnaturally.ca/essentialoilsinfo/info_cade.html



Yes I'd read that too in my MTG due diligence. Some people call it juniper oil. One of the main ingredients.


----------



## juicy555 (Mar 23, 2006)

HoneyDew said:
			
		

> Right now I am amazed at the growth I am getting using 2 products that contain miconazole nitrate.
> 
> I am alternating between DIABET-X ANTIFUNGAL SKIN TREATMENT and NEOSPORIN AF.


     !


----------



## amorette (Mar 23, 2006)

are you using those on your scalp? what kind  of growth are you getting?


----------



## Doll (Mar 26, 2006)

I read through this thread and see nothing any more harmful in MTG than some other hair products on the market.  At least if the ingredients have not changed in all these years, it shouldn't have the more recent no no ingredients discussed in other threads. 

I just ordered some MTG today! Grow baby Grow!


----------



## wadadligyal (Mar 28, 2006)

MTG all the way I started using over a month ago and saw about 1/2 inch of growth. I had a trim 2 weeks ago so I'm waiting over the next couple months to see how it will grow again.  MTG Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmerwink (Mar 28, 2006)

MTG definately works for me, I have seen major growth and my dandruff is all gone.  I used to have a white scalp from dandruff.....


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am still waiting for the reply from the person who mentioned the Minoval, doogrow and WG and how much growth and is she still using it.?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Mar 30, 2006)

KAREZONE!!!!!  that's who I need to hear from...lol bonjour


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (May 30, 2006)

Funny story...Why did i go to the bathroom this weekend and came THIS CLOSE to putting some 'vagisil' on my hairline???     I was reading up on the MN/monistat debate and I decided 'hmmm why not try it since i have it'.  Luckily I read the label and remembered that it's MN, not vagisil.  DUH!

But anyways, on a serious note, i haven't used any topical solutions that have aided in hair growth.  I am not a believer.  I have however used GNC nourish hair vites and have gotten good growth.   And have gotten sore scalp because of the fast growth.

I laughed when i first read the first MN post, but after seeing the clinical study and the logic behind it...i believe it could aid some folks, and because of it's topical safety...i'll give it a try one day and apply it to my thinning temples.   I mean afterall...heck I apply drain cleaner to my scalp(relaxer), what's a little MN?


----------



## goldensugar23 (Jun 1, 2006)

my homade coconut milk concoction(prepoo),with weekly deep conditioners(i add honey and oils to)works well for me.


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont use anything topical on my scalp, andi haven't for years...MTG still tempts me but its hard when you dont really comb your hair often, maybe if i did buy it i would have to use it every 5 days when i actually comb my hair....would that even be enough?

i used to use La India-Winder hair creme (the red one) in the summer and got crazy growth (last year) i got to armpit length fairly quick when i used this; combined with the summer heat..sooo i'll use it again this year and see what happens!!


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 2, 2006)

MTG has helped with growth but I don't use it for the growth properties. I just like how it has helped reduce breakage and tame my ng.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Jul 2, 2006)

FashionistaNY said:
			
		

> The relaxer thing is a myth like the Colgate toothpaste.  Believe if sodium hydroxide and calcium hydroxide was able to leak through the skin and remain under your scalp for years we'd all be brain damaged and dead. Sodium Hydroxide is a very very strong base.  (BTW many soaps, body cleaners, etc. contain sodium hydroxide).  The portions of NaOH and CaOH used in relaxers is most likely moderated for usage by the FDA on humans.





Hair relaxers do indeed penetrate the skin. That is the main reason why "basing" is required when doing a relaxer. While the sodium hydroxide/calcium hydroxide may not penetrate past the skull (that I do not know, but seeing as I am relaxed...I hope not), It can however, penetrate beneath the scalp and cause skin damage under the scalp, if improperly used.

This damage cannot be seen, of course, except during autopsy or brain surgery


----------



## neena (Jul 2, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> But anyways, on a serious note, i haven't used any topical solutions that have aided in hair growth. I am not a believer. I have however used GNC nourish hair vites and have gotten good growth. *And have gotten sore scalp because of the fast growth.*


 

sore scalp = fast growth?? my scalp has been sore lately, esp. at the top and i could not figure out why.erplexed it feels as if i have braids that are too tight, but i dont. does this mean that my hair is finally growing? maybe the MTG is kicking in lol. thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2006)

when I was pregnant, My OB told me that this is a fibb...



			
				rinygirl6 said:
			
		

> Hair relaxers do indeed penetrate the skin. That is the main reason why "basing" is required when doing a relaxer. While the sodium hydroxide/calcium hydroxide may not penetrate past the skull (that I do not know, but seeing as I am relaxed...I hope not), It can however, penetrate beneath the scalp and cause skin damage under the scalp, if improperly used.
> 
> This damage cannot be seen, of course, except during autopsy or brain surgery


----------



## BeatriceFly (Jul 3, 2006)

*can someone puh lease PM me with how to apply MTG*
*is it just on the scalp?*
*and what can be mixed to kill the smell, some say it smells horrific, some say its not that bad*
*anyone with experience AND results, hit me up and let me know*
*i think i'm going to go for the trial size*
*cant hurt for a trial for a month maybe*
*will that trial size last a month*
*who knows? *
*PM PM PM PM me*


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 7, 2006)

The MN, capzsacin, cortisone (with msm-which is sulfur) combo  has given me the greatest speed of growth...I thought I could make it until the end of July for my touch up but i have to get one this week end..I have so much new growth and just can't stand it..and actually I did stretch for 3 mos. I should b/4 & after pictures next week (thanks to sareca)


----------



## LadyJay114 (Jul 7, 2006)

pretty good post...

My formula for growth

1. patience
2. water - keep the hair moist w/ a spray bottle every other day
3. WGO - I got 1/4 of growth after using it for a week


----------



## Jay (Jul 7, 2006)

My speedy growers are..
*Surge 14
*Tea Tree Oil Triple Gro hair grease

I know many people on here don't use grease because its said to clog pores, but I've been using this for about 2 years and I love it. It's a light grease and it doesn't sit on my scalp; it melts in and soothes it. I hope to add JB Castor oil to this list cause I received it today and many have had great progress with it.


----------



## carmella25 (Jul 7, 2006)

Dr Miracles super braid spray mixed with 024 (used for back pains)


----------



## BroadstreetBully (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I'm not sure if it's the MTG but today I am officially 8 weeks post and have between 1.5 to 2 inches of new growth. Not sure if I'll make it to the end of August though.


----------



## grnidmonster (Jul 8, 2006)

I love love love the mn capsizin cortizone combi. 1 inch a month-no kidding. that combination and no heat-straightening tomorrow and cant wait to see the growth.


----------



## Brownie (Jul 8, 2006)

Little manipulation
Reduce heat and keep chemicals to a minimum
Good styling combs 
Using silk/satin hair scarves instead of cotton
Comb from ends to root and baby ends with frequent moisture
Keeping hair moist, clean, and conditioned
condition washes
Protective Styling most of the time
MSM: extend life of strands, improve nails and skin
EPO/Flaxseed oil: improve hair from the inside 
Multi-vitamin---extra B vitamins
Eating enough protein
Drinking enough water
Exercise

Work with your hair instead of against it. Let it do what it wants to do. If you have to beat it into a certain style, you're probably reducing the amount of growth you could be getting because you're manipulating your hair too much. 

Patience (someone else said this and they are right)

None of the above will produce waist length hair in 2 weeks, but you can hold on to what you get. I've tried a number of the grow hair fast products on the board and I won't even go into that, but the basic ideas go a long way.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jul 8, 2006)

Brownie said:
			
		

> Little manipulation
> Reduce heat and keep chemicals to a minimum
> Good styling combs
> Using silk/satin hair scarves instead of cotton
> ...



You know Brownie, I really am starting to agree with you on this.  I had been using growth aids for months (stopped 2 weeks ago after my last touch up), and while I have gotten more growth than average, the faster new growth, works against me sometimes.

I suppose if I had braids, it would be easier to protect my hair.  Since I don't have braids, I find that I reach touchup time sooner, which is not good.  If I get a touchup too soon, I am totally setting myself up for breaking off my hair, which defeats the purpose.  Anyway, I have been wondering if "speedy" hair growth are really worth it.  My hair does better when I don't use them.


----------



## daedae157 (Jul 8, 2006)

dr. miracle's temple/nape growth balm  best oil/grease for hair growth EVER!


----------



## queenspence (Jul 8, 2006)

sherilyn123 - what is the mn, capscian, cortisone combo?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 21, 2006)

Could you breakdown the amounts of each used to make this combo MN, capsicum, cortesone? Thank you bonjour


----------



## princcessnadia (Aug 14, 2006)

glad to see Dr. Miracles listed on the board. I bought three of the products and relaxed my hair with the relaxer.(worked great) I will continue to use the products for 4 months and see what growth(or thickness) I receive.


----------



## Hair Iam (Aug 14, 2006)

MTG & MN ..I'm still working on my own product


----------



## mstee eyes (Aug 14, 2006)

A mix of WGO , Surge and EVOO I use this as a leave in and it has worked wonders for my hair


----------



## Brandi (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm an optimist and a newbie to the site, but I'm looking to jump start my hair growth process and it looks like MTG is in the lead for products.   I'm going to order some and see what all the talk is about.  I'll give it a month to do something, then I'll report back.

Looks like my challenge will be getting beyond the smell and learning to apply it sparingly so that it doesn't drip everywhere.


----------



## tal (Aug 26, 2006)

daedae157 said:
			
		

> dr. miracle's temple/nape growth balm  best oil/grease for hair growth EVER!


 
daedae157, please provide more details on this. I have been using it for my edges and love the ways it feels on my scalp. Exactly how are you using it? 

Thanks.


----------



## Lavendar (Sep 4, 2006)

WGO and Surge 14


----------



## lashay06 (Sep 22, 2006)

*MTG...*


----------



## Aveena (Sep 22, 2006)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Funny story...Why did i go to the bathroom this weekend and came THIS CLOSE to putting some 'vagisil' on my hairline???  I was reading up on the MN/monistat debate and I decided 'hmmm why not try it since i have it'. Luckily I read the label and remembered that it's MN, not vagisil. DUH!


 
funny


----------



## keluric (Oct 20, 2006)

Undefeated Queen said:
			
		

> A combination of water, wild growth hair, *Carol's Daughter Hair Balm*, and a little Garnier Fructis L&S leave in mixed in a bottle has done wonders for me.


 
I ran to the bathroom and mixed some carol's daughter hair balm with my MTG... no bad smell!   The smell never bothered me anyway but this is even better.


----------



## lashay06 (Oct 27, 2006)

It really, really works!


----------



## EMJazzy (Oct 28, 2006)

sherylin123 said:
			
		

> *The MN, capzsacin, cortisone (with msm-which is sulfur)* combo has given me the greatest speed of growth...I thought I could make it until the end of July for my touch up but i have to get one this week end..I have so much new growth and just can't stand it..and actually I did stretch for 3 mos. I should b/4 & after pictures next week (thanks to sareca)


 
It never dawned on me to use MSM in that concoction....I will definitely revisit that mix! Thanks!


----------



## Harina (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sherylin123*
_*The MN, capzsacin, cortisone (with msm-which is sulfur)* combo has given me the greatest speed of growth...I thought I could make it until the end of July for my touch up but i have to get one this week end..I have so much new growth and just can't stand it..and actually I did stretch for 3 mos. I should b/4 & after pictures next week (thanks to sareca)_
 what are good brands to use for this concotion?


----------



## lokellum (Nov 1, 2006)

MTG is the truth!!!! I am loving it.


----------



## EMJazzy (Nov 4, 2006)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> It never dawned on me to use MSM in that concoction....I will definitely revisit that mix! Thanks!


 
I found my post where I was using msm in my MN mix back in May....DUH...I'm getting old.


----------



## loasiaa (Nov 26, 2006)

up your water intake and watch your hair grow.  I put lemon juice in my water and I get really good results.  Nothing less than 1/2 inch per month with out all the vitamins.  Just flinstone vitamins.


----------



## MsBttrfly23 (Nov 27, 2006)

senimoni said:
			
		

> OT: But if it was working for humans, I wonder why he switched to horses...doesn't sound like a huge market to me.


 

OH NO...here we go again...


----------



## LaNecia (Nov 27, 2006)

MsBttrfly23 said:
			
		

> OH NO...here we go again...



 I chuckled when I read that too!


----------



## favorc (Nov 27, 2006)

i love wgo. it makes my hair really shiny and i get about 1 inch amonth with it. i do take vits too, so i think wgo and a combination of vits helped.


----------



## seymone (Nov 29, 2006)

My picks would be MTG and WGO.. These products are working wonders for me.. I had my braids in for 1.5 weeks and I already have new growth.


----------



## lil'paw (Dec 15, 2006)

carletta said:
			
		

> I use mtg alone and mtg mixed with surge. I use my surge mix when I have to go out so the smell won't be so loud  !


 
Hi, which surge product do you use to mix MTG with?


----------



## queendiva79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Can somebody tell where I can purchase MTG?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever mixed MTG with Oyin Handmade Whipped pudding together to get rid of the smell of MTG?  After smelling the Whipped pudding...I think it would definately overpower the smell of MTG, and if it does, I might consider getting me some MTG.....


----------



## LaNecia (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm thinking about going back to the MTG in April for a few months.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice & Wavy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever mixed MTG with Oyin Handmade Whipped pudding together to get rid of the smell of MTG? After smelling the Whipped pudding...I think it would definately overpower the smell of MTG, and if it does, I might consider getting me some MTG.....


 
bumping......bump


----------



## keluric (Dec 18, 2006)

CD Hair Balm definitely overcomes the smell of MTG.. not sure about the Oyin.


----------



## Jas123 (Dec 21, 2006)

FYI..mtg is basically sulfur, same stuff msm is comprised of..(I belive like 99%)..which is definitely safe for humans...Mtg is just a particular brand geared for horse grooming, that's all..I know this but have yet to jump  on the bandwagon LOL..I'm trying to stop buying products I have to order online, don't have enough patience


----------



## cjayda1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello Every1, I am a newbie and am tryin to re-grow my hair. After much reading of all the pros and cons I purchased a small bottle of MTG and Carol's Daughter to mix together. Here's my issue-How do I use this stuff? How many parts MTG to the CD?? How many times per day/week etc??? Directly on the scalp, the hair itself?? I get doobies every week how would I incorporate this hair care regiment with that routine?? Do I sit under a dryer-sleep with it in my hair ..Please help  I am completely clueless as you all can see...Any assistance would be much appreciated ..Happy New Years and God Bless...Thanks In Advance..


----------



## NoNapNique (Jan 14, 2007)

cjayda1 said:
			
		

> Hello Every1, I am a newbie and am tryin to re-grow my hair. After much reading of all the pros and cons I purchased a small bottle of MTG and Carol's Daughter to mix together. Here's my issue-How do I use this stuff? How many parts MTG to the CD?? How many times per day/week etc??? Directly on the scalp, the hair itself?? I get doobies every week how would I incorporate this hair care regiment with that routine?? Do I sit under a dryer-sleep with it in my hair ..Please help  I am completely clueless as you all can see...Any assistance would be much appreciated ..Happy New Years and God Bless...Thanks In Advance..


 
I am not 100% sure of the proportions... but I would say definitely more of the MTG - perhaps 3 parts MTG 1 pt CD.  but whatever you do, make sure you shake up all the sulphur granules before you mix it, or else you will defeat the purpose of using MTG. and when you use it make sure you mix or shake often during the application because the granules settle. You keep MTG on your scalp.  Apply about 2-4 times a week.


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jan 14, 2007)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Yall wanna know the fastest hair grower by far ever invented!!!!  I mean you will need this and LOTS AND LOTS OF IT...if you want to grow your hair.   It is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now I have that song from Dreamgirls stuck in my head. They play it again at the end of the movie while the creadits are rolling, and it always gets stuck in my head.


----------



## Tee (Jan 14, 2007)

keluric said:
			
		

> CD Hair Balm definitely overcomes the smell of MTG.. not sure about the Oyin.


 
I really like the way the Hair Balm smell.  It's diffrent but good at the same time.


----------



## WonderfullyMade (Feb 7, 2007)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> Actually you can get a trial bottle for about $4


 

Where can the 4 dollar trial bottle be purchased?


----------



## The Girl (Feb 23, 2007)

Flawdagator said:
			
		

> Where can the 4 dollar trial bottle be purchased?


I wanna know as well


----------



## caramel apple bottom (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey I actually called the manufacturer for mtg (Shapely's) and spoke to someone in person. They said it contained sulfer,zinc, glycerin, rectified cade oil, and petroleum. They also said that they are getting ready to market it for human use since they have been having so much success with people using it to grow their hair. If you want to call them yourself and speak to someone the number is 1.800.982.2017. 
Hope that helps. Happy hair growing


----------



## caramel apple bottom (Mar 2, 2007)

You can order from shapley's at www.Shapleys.com. 32oz $19.95. 6oc $6.95 plus shipping and handeling. I just ordered my bottle a couple of days ago I'm so excited.  Keep you guys updated on how it is going for me good luckt to you.


----------



## Malice (Mar 2, 2007)

URGH!!! You guys are making me want MTG..I'm about to get box braids this weekend and keep it braided for a couple of months to get me to APL and this is just so hard to resist..


----------



## PaulaDiddy (Mar 3, 2007)

> Hey I actually called the manufacturer for mtg (Shapely's) and spoke to someone in person. They said it contained sulfer,zinc, glycerin, rectified cade oil, and petroleum. They also said that they are getting ready to market it for human use since they have been having so much success with people using it to grow their hair. If you want to call them yourself and speak to someone the number is 1.800.982.2017.
> Hope that helps. Happy hair growing


Thanks Apple Bottom

Well looks like I can make my own MTG... sounds like the sulfur...more or or less


----------



## missnappylady (Mar 6, 2007)

PaulaDiddy said:
			
		

> Thanks Apple Bottom
> 
> *Well looks like I can make my own MTG*... sounds like the sulfur...more or or less



You CAN!! There's a post somewhere around here with Den1's "odorless MTG" recipe. 

I've been trying to find it forever. I don't remember exactly what was in it but, I'm pretty sure it was:
EVOO, coconut oil, castor oil & sulphur (don't know the measurements ). Can anyone else find it?


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Mar 6, 2007)

caramel apple bottom said:
			
		

> Hey I actually called the manufacturer for mtg (Shapely's) and spoke to someone in person. They said it contained sulfer,zinc, glycerin, rectified cade oil, and petroleum. They also said that they are getting ready to market it for human use since they have been having so much success with people using it to grow their hair. If you want to call them yourself and speak to someone the number is 1.800.982.2017.
> Hope that helps. Happy hair growing



if you google search 'shapely's mtg,' you can find a number of sites that sell the big bottle for way less...also, it's been discussed ad nauseum on this site that we DO NOT call shapely's and give testimonials or ask if it's ok to use on human hair cuz A) shapely's is gonna jack up the prices again and B) that probably will trickle down to the other retailers! so yes, let's be happy/excited/thrilled that it's safe for human use and that they're developing a human version of it, but please resist the urge to call  instead, do an mtg search on here, and i promise any and all of ur questions will be answered that way!


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 6, 2007)

missnappylady said:
			
		

> You CAN!! There's a post somewhere around here with Den1's "odorless MTG" recipe.
> 
> I've been trying to find it forever. I don't remember exactly what was in it but, I'm pretty sure it was:
> EVOO, coconut oil, castor oil & sulphur (don't know the measurements ). Can anyone else find it?



Den1's Recipe



			
				den1 said:
			
		

> I use my Sulfur oil concotion in replace of MTG its cheaper, smells better and works just as good. i have proof of my growth in my 2005 album. *II use my empty MTG 32OZ bottle for good measure....i fill the bottom about half an inch full of sulfur powder or the first line. I fill the remainder with natural oils. the best i've used are jojoba oil, olive oil, coconut oil, right to the top of the bottle. give it a good shake leave it for a day or two so that it can dissolve a bit, then its ready to be applied to the scalp or hair*.
> 
> The one i use is a yellow kind called Baldwins Suplhur Powder. you can purchase it by clicking on this link http://www.baldwins.co.uk/perl/go.pl/shop/adv-search-results.html
> 
> The benefits are softer, faster growing and more manageable hair, you cannot consume this kind it is strictly for external purposes.


----------



## missnappylady (Mar 6, 2007)

VWVixxen said:
			
		

> Den1's Recipe



Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## jturner7156 (Mar 19, 2007)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> My answer is not listed. For speedy growth I no pooed and low manipulation. It grew my hair faster than anything else.


 
Do you mean you don't shampoo your hair for growth  ?


----------



## Tee (Apr 1, 2007)

jturner7156 said:
			
		

> Do you mean you don't shampoo your hair for growth  ?


 
I am sure ThickHair will come back to answer but I think she means she only use conditioners.  (co-washes etc.)   

I know many ladies here go the No Poo route.  HTH


----------



## yodie (Apr 3, 2007)

I voted other...  Boundless Tresses!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 7, 2007)

raeshan said:
			
		

> I voted other...  Boundless Tresses!!



Yeah, baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CurleeDST (May 1, 2007)

LOLOLOL  too funny.




			
				ekomba said:
			
		

> hahahah CurleeDST you want believe me i was trying figure out what company makes it hahahahah like did i miss something i know the mtg i need to check that Patience thing hahahhah forgive the foreigner in me just trying to keep up ahhahahhaha


----------



## ChocalateDiva (May 1, 2007)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> me too. But Ive been afraid too since people keep talking about opening the bottle and throwing it away. I dont want to spend almost 30 dollars for something to throw it away.


 
My MTG only cost 12.99!! You can have it if you wanna pay me 5.00 for the shipping. 

Let me know.

L


----------



## Valerie (May 18, 2007)

My own home made mixtures


----------



## Bellavita6 (May 18, 2007)

I voted other... BT babeee!


----------



## SaintLuxe (May 19, 2007)

Bellavita6 said:
			
		

> I voted other... BT babeee!


 
me, too! i have to say BT is the truth!! especially the scented one! Shout out to NaturalLady!!


----------



## lovenharmony (May 20, 2007)

Hmm..all this talk about MTG is intriguing...I'll be picking some up now!


----------



## Mook's hair (May 21, 2007)

I just bought some WGO but I see lots of posts saying that it does nothing for growth. Is anyone still using & loving WGO?

The bottle I got doesn't smell bad.


----------



## Sweetyb (May 26, 2007)

ThickHair said:
			
		

> My answer is not listed. For speedy growth I no pooed and low manipulation. It grew my hair faster than anything else.


 
Ditto.  I voted "other" because no matter what I've tried in my 7 yrs being natural, It was when I left my hair alone all last year that I grew an incredible amount of hair.  Yes, I have changed a few things about myself such as "remembering" to drink water and take my vitamins (be it gummy vites or chewables), forcing myself to do some sort of physical activity at least twice a week (this includes going clubbin' ), and being more aware what enters my mouth.  These things have contributed not only to the health of my hair but to my overall beauty--clearer skin (which I haven't had sine High School), and a tighter figure.

But then again, this is about "speedy hair growers", so I will step back and continue reading


----------



## sj10460 (Jun 25, 2007)

where can I buy MTG??


----------



## curlyj (Jul 5, 2007)

MTG from Shapley's all the way....

thicker, speedy growth(to the point where my scalp was achy), less breakage, stronger strands, etc...


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey curlyj are you diluting your mtg with anything smell wise or are you using it straight up??


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 17, 2007)

curlyj said:
			
		

> MTG from Shapley's all the way....
> 
> thicker, speedy growth(to the point where my scalp was achy), less breakage, stronger strands, etc...


 
Hi curlyj! 

I would use MTG if it didn't stink so bad! If there was something to mask that smell, I would consider it again, but it literally made me sick to my stomach.  I'm really loving Natural Lady's Boundless Tresses, though. My hair is getting thicker! And I can't wait until she starts marketing her BT pomade! 

www.growthspecifics.com

SP


----------



## Babydall818 (Jul 18, 2007)

well i'm part horse then....


----------



## Aussie (Jul 25, 2007)

i created a solution that knocked the smell right out, while adding special essentials of their own.


*Using a 8 oz applicator bottle (can be found at hair stores):*

*.50 oz rosemary essential oil*
*.50 oz lavendar essential oil (this overpowered the smell the most)*
*.20 oz ylang ylang oil*
*.20 oz peppermint oil*
*(shake it up) then add:*
*.50 oz Jojoba Oil (u can add ur own carrier ie. grapeseed, olive,etc)*
*filled the rest of the bottle wit MTG...... (the bacon smell is GONE... all i smell is the essential oils.)*

from the responses ppl give about the odor.... i think ill take an essential oil smelling head any day!

hope this helps anyone


----------



## neonbright (Jul 25, 2007)

BT is the one, I got my mom, daughter, mother-in-law, aunt and cousin using it.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 3, 2007)

*if you are familiar with MTG,*

*I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *

*PM ME THANKS*


----------



## Aussie (Aug 4, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *if you are familiar with MTG,*
> 
> *I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *
> 
> *PM ME THANKS*


 

BUMPING FOR REPLY


----------



## OrangeMoon (Aug 28, 2007)

Aussie said:


> BUMPING FOR REPLY


 
Is it yellow flakes or actually brown flakes of skin?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Sep 13, 2007)

Aussie said:


> BUMPING FOR REPLY



Try clarifying. Sometimes it can build up. If it doesn't help try reducing your usage to see if you see a change.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bumping this up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LABETT (Oct 21, 2007)

I have added Virgin Hair Fertilizer and Emu Oil.


----------



## Joanna721 (Nov 15, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *if you are familiar with MTG,*
> 
> *I am using it for the front of my hair to grow it back, but my scalp is starting to get flaky. Is that sulfur buildup? or is that what MTG is suppose to do? kill away bad skin cells to grow hair out? *
> 
> *PM ME THANKS*


 
 I wanna know tooo


----------



## wantlonghair25 (Jan 17, 2008)

..........


----------



## Addie (Jan 17, 2008)

DangerouslyShy said:


> I have to say MTG  because my hair grew like crazy since I been using it.  I might be to brastrap by the end of this year if it keeps this up.





Is that a horse grooming product?


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jan 17, 2008)

LadyJay114 said:


> pretty good post...
> 
> My formula for growth
> 
> ...


 
I just brought some WGO - how are you apply it, to the scalp or hair or both?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2008)

I voted other as I mix my own MN and sulfur 8 with other carrier and essential oils together for my hair growth and I must say it's working very well for me. My next update pics will be in my fotki at the end of March, 2008.

ETA: I have a new love relationship with Mega Tek.  have only been using it for 5 weeks now but it makes my hair super soft and manageable and my sister says it seems to way longer than a month ago. I am excited about that and will give it at least 3 more weeks before I do an actual growth check but 3 months is the ideal time line for my growth check.


----------



## Valerie (Jan 19, 2008)

Although I put MTG, it was a combination of castor oil, aloe vera, daily rinsing and massaging my hair and being consistent with my vitamins.


----------



## modestyfirst (Jan 20, 2008)

Boundless Tresses, Baby!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 2, 2008)

I would say a mixture of all....I use alot of growth aides and all have helped me out to get where I am at now!


----------



## tschizum (Feb 2, 2008)

sprungonhairboards said:


> Why would you spend $30? It doesn't cost near that much. I don't understand people opening the bottle and throwing it away either, that's probably an exageration, it does NOT smell that bad.


 


Yeah is smells like bacon, lol I can't tell you how many times my hubby woke up thinking I was cooking him breakfast


----------



## Jihada (Feb 8, 2008)

gn1g said:


> Well whatever it is it's working. She sells it from home.


 

Wow... I'm pretty new to the site, and this is my first post. YAY!! I looked at her site, and I will MOST DEFINATELY be getting some... I'm actually going to start REALLY taking care of my hair and stop it with this weave.... It doesn't seem to be doing me too much good.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2008)

Can someone please post a picture of what the MTG look like that I should be buying? I want to try MTG but I don't want to buy the wrong thing. Also, what is Sulu Max? Is this the same as MTG or not?


----------



## sydwrites (Feb 10, 2008)

sulu max gro is the human version of mtg. someone emailed the company awhile ago, and they said its basically the same but they changed one of the oils and added fragrance for the human version. ive never tried either, but i hear the sulu max gro is much more pleasant for those who couldnt get past the smell of mtg.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Mar 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Can someone please post a picture of what the MTG look like that I should be buying? I want to try MTG but I don't want to buy the wrong thing. Also, what is Sulu Max? Is this the same as MTG or not?


 
here is the mtg everyone is talking about:


----------



## onejamifan (Mar 17, 2008)

> I purchased some hair grease from a woman who received the receipe from the Holy Spirit (very interesting story)


 
I got something similar a few years back. One of my mother's friends had a hair concoction come to her in a dream and she started using it on her thinning hair and within weeks it was fuller. Right around that time I got into an incident in which this girl pulled my hair and gave me a bald spot on the back of my head.  I used this product religiously for a few months and my hair grew back really fast. Now that my hair is thinning, I am trying to get me some of this dream oil but the lady has gone out of town for a few months and we can't get in touch with her .


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 21, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but nothing makes my hair grow faster. I mean, it grows at an acceptable rate, but nothing speeds up my growth. Now, I just focus on keeping my hair healthy and retaining the growtherplexed


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 21, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Maybe it's just me, but nothing makes my hair grow faster. I mean, it grows at an acceptable rate, but nothing speeds up my growth. Now, I just focus on keeping my hair healthy and retaining the growtherplexed


 
Amen sista'! I've been focusing on health of hair and looks like it's grown...a lot!


----------



## Champagne (Apr 21, 2008)

My hair has really being growing these days, everyone comments on it. They keep running their hands thru my hair(the testing for tracks trick). My girlfriend's hair has always been longer than mine and now I have passed her.
The only things that I have been consistant with is protecting my ends and moisturizing (and this is whatever I grab - ORS Olive oil or WGO mixed with MTG). 

I only take my flaxseed oil pills when I remember and it's been 2 wks since I can't find my satin scarf  - I only sleep on satin pillowcase though...

Maybe it's the weather/climate here in JA,


----------



## me-T (Jun 1, 2008)

mega tek! its the only one that works for me! sulfur stinks and does nothing, mn, nothing, wgo makes my hair soft, but causes build up and no growth!

mega tek!


----------



## coconow2007 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mtg all the way - my sister in hair growth Queeny20 gave me a sample of mtg when we had our AZ meet up and I have been using it ever since.  I even found a place close by to buy it.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 4, 2008)

I use Bees mine hair serum. Ive been using it for about a month and everything is coming along great. i will be posting up some pictures soon


----------



## Angkin73 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been thinking of using MTG, but have been a little worried about it. I also thought of using the mane and tail products. 
 I'm using MN now. So, I figure if I can put that on my head, I don't see what harm a horse product could do.

I was looking around for some more information and I came across this thread on a forum called_ The Chronicle of the Horse_. This person had cancer that caused her hair to fall out and she was asking people if they had used MTG. They also refered her to this forum for more information about it. 
heres the thread: http://www.chronicleforums.com/Forum/showthread.php?t=133938
This was the post: 
______________________________________________________________________________








 Feb. 15, 2008, 11:19 AM 
Fairuz




Training Level
 Join Date: Nov. 30, 2002
Location: Rock Hill, SC
Posts: 59 





*Hey Guys* 
Well I went to the hospital today for my counts check...I was also due to go in for a short treatment, but my platelets were not quite high enough. But while I was there I talked to my doctor about the supplements that have been suggested to me as well as the MTG. I showed him the ingredients of the MTG and he said that was totally fine. He also said that its the sulfur and zinc that are active ingredients. They are what is touted to be the catalyst for the hair growth - supposedly caused by added blood flow to the follicles. Also he said that its good to take folic acid. But he said its better to find a good multivitamin that has folic acid in it as well. But that it doesnt really do much good to take extra of any vitamin or supplement because your body can only absorb so much at a time. But he did say that vitamins A and E are key for hair, skin and nails. 

Well, I just wanted to let those posters who had been concerned about the safety of using MTG and wanted me to check with my doc.

Fairuz
_______________________________________________________________________________


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

Can't remember if I ever posted in this thread or just voted. But my vote definitely goes to Mega-tek by Eqyss.  Never had that much growth in 2 months in my life.


----------



## pureebony (Jun 24, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Can't remember if I ever posted in this thread or just voted. But my vote definitely goes to Mega-tek by Eqyss.  Never had that much growth in 2 months in my life.



London Diva.... sorry hon but I need to invade this thread and ask you for more updates?!?! any news Diva?!?! lol


----------



## Aggie (Jun 24, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> here is the mtg everyone is talking about:


Wow I haven't been in this thread for a minute. Thanks unique4lyfe


----------



## chavascandy (Jun 24, 2008)

I am a true believer that MN mixed with Organic Root Simulator Products such as: Olive Oil in a jar, Hair Fertilizer, or Carrot oil, triples hair growth.

It works wonders for my hair growth. Along with applying this stuff, I am sure to massage it into my scalp like you would massage lotion into your skin.


----------



## pureebony (Jun 24, 2008)

chavascandy said:


> I am a true believer that MN mixed with Organic Root Simulator Products such as: Olive Oil in a jar, Hair Fertilizer, or Carrot oil, triples hair growth.
> 
> It works wonders for my hair growth. Along with applying this stuff, I am sure to massage it into my scalp like you would massage lotion into your skin.



Ok im gonna be the doughnut her erh what is MN? erplexed


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Ok im gonna be the doughnut her erh what is MN? erplexed


 
Miconazole Nitrate- the active ingredient in Monistat (yes, the yeast infection cream).


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 27, 2008)

pureebony said:


> London Diva.... sorry hon but I need to invade this thread and ask you for more updates?!?! any news Diva?!?! lol


 
24 days using it and can clearly see an average of about 1 inch in most parts, still thick but my 4b type is more relaxed now and less coarse. It's still working and not failing me yet.


----------



## infojunkie (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried this? Anything that's all natural gets my vote. I'm off the market at lunch to pick up some okra. We shall see. 
*How to use 'okra' to let your hair grow in length and have more volume , this really works*

*By* bessy 


 okra 
Rate:  (4 Ratings) 
A lot of us would want our hair to be longer or have more volume. Nowadays it is easy to have longer or fuller hair, you can easily add weave or use a wig. To have your own hair reach the desired length feels fantastic and natural. This is the way we do in the Caribbean: we use okra. You’ll be surprised. Okra functions as a substantial that makes your hair roots strong and will let it grow.It also gives a special glance to your hair.




Post a Comment

Add to Favorites

Email

Print Article

Save/Share: 
	







Flag Article 


*Instructions*

*Difficulty:* Moderate 


*Things You’ll Need:*


<LI itxtvisited="1">Your own hair,never use okra on weave,even if the weave is human hair <LI itxtvisited="1">3 young medium size okra’s for each treatment (must be young and not hard) 
Time:4 – 5 hours to let your hair wind dry (don’t use a electronic hair dryer)

Step1


 hair Wash your hair, don't use conditioner, the okra will work as a special natural conditioner .Towel dry it 
Step2


 Take 3 okra’ s (very young ones) ,place them in the refrigerator for 2 hours ,take them out , of the refrigerator ,put them in a bowl of water for 15 minutes, take them out of the water, remove the stalk and rub the okra' s to a lotion in your hands with a little bit of salt until completely smashed and slimy . 
Step3


 comthrough Spread the smashed and slimy okra in your entire hair and comb through.
Let the okra dry in your hair, and then comb through with a big comb, taking out all rest pieces of okra-skin out of your hair. 
Step4


 okra When your hair has dried completely ,comb through and style as usual after you’ve washed it: with hair styling lotion, grease or gel.
Do not wash for 3 weeks and you will be surprised that your hair will grow 1-2 cm in length and will have more volume. The okra is a natural way of strengthening your hair roots and helps it to have more length and volume. It will give a special glance at your hair. Repeat as desired


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Aug 11, 2008)

*Infojunkie, you are my kinda gurl,*

*Let me know how this goes...i'm on a path to okra thickness, but i wash weekly, so i don't know if i can make it for 3 weeks, per instructions....let me know what you think about it....pm me, okay?*

*TIA*

**B*B*B~*



infojunkie said:


> Has anyone tried this? Anything that's all natural gets my vote. I'm off the market at lunch to pick up some okra. We shall see.
> *How to use 'okra' to let your hair grow in length and have more volume , this really works*
> 
> *By* bessy
> ...


----------



## marla (Aug 11, 2008)

HF 37 did it for me. My stylist was shocked when I went in for a retouch


----------



## Jade Feria (Aug 11, 2008)

*MTG and Surge do it for me.*


----------



## phive34 (Aug 11, 2008)

Beemine Growth Serum LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVEEE IT!!!


----------



## tish (Aug 11, 2008)

Beemine.... who knew!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Sep 8, 2008)

My how things have changed. This thread started with MTG  and Surge in 2005 and ended w/ Beemine....


----------



## xxlil-evexx (Oct 5, 2008)

hi im a newbie  ive read a lot of good comments about the this MGT. I was just wondering what is the actual product name for instance is it a hair spray, shampoo, conditioner - what should I buy. C the thing is im from the UK so ive neva heard of MGT thats y im a lil bit confused. 

To be specific I have above shoulder length thick course hair (really dry roots though no matter wot I use) which is kinda damaged cos of breakage especialy the front sides. When I as younger it was even thcker and longer but as the years go by, it gets shorter, more damage and breakage and the british weather doesnt seem to help 

plz help, I need advice on what products that will aid my hair issues as I dnt know much about hair. Also can some1 plz give me some info about the SURGE mix n spray thingy.

thanx


----------



## xxlil-evexx (Oct 5, 2008)

hi its me again. also i would like to add my sister has the same problem only she has very short fine hair. any advice 4 hair growth n thickness

thanx


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Oct 6, 2008)

xxlil-evexx said:


> hi im a newbie  ive read a lot of good comments about the this MGT. I* was just wondering what is the actual product name for instance is it a hair spray, shampoo, conditioner -* what should I buy. C the thing is im from the UK so ive neva heard of MGT thats y im a lil bit confused.
> 
> To be specific I have above shoulder length thick course hair (really dry roots though no matter wot I use) which is kinda damaged cos of breakage especialy the front sides. When I as younger it was even thcker and longer but as the years go by, it gets shorter, more damage and breakage and the british weather doesnt seem to help
> 
> ...


 ditto ladies


----------



## Enchante (Oct 12, 2008)

The product you are inquiring about is MTG (Shapely's *M*ane-*T*ail-*G*room). I have never used it before, so I am not sure if they ship to the UK. I am currently using Bee Mine, and I know she does int'l shipping. HTH


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 8, 2009)

FashionistaNY said:


> Is MTG a Horse  grooming product?!?!?!


  oh lord, here we go again!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 31, 2009)

1. BT- Boundless Tresses (#1 on my list)
2. MT (use sparingly) and that's because I don't know exactly how to work this one into my routine without manipulating my hair on a constant basis.

I'm a NO comber


----------



## melodies815 (May 14, 2009)

Mega Tek (From Eqyss - a horse product safe for human use but requires good knowledge of moisture retention (butters and ultra moisturizing, non protein conditioners) and shed stoppage (garlic the best for me so far. No shedding at all.)

100% pure Aloe Vera gel

Nothing else.

My hair is growing like a weed.  One day soon, I will post update pics from my Feb BC.

HTH!!

cj


----------



## Kerryann (May 14, 2009)

I've been on my mega tek for a month it seems like it will work


----------



## KdsLady09 (May 14, 2009)

I voted combination of above/other products because Megatek, BeeMine and oils was not listed.  These items I have found to be my friend when it has come to growth aids.  

I do a mix of megatek, beemine, castor and vatika oil and put on my scalp.  This has helped my hair grow faster and thicker.


----------



## Khaiya (May 14, 2009)

The best for me has been frequent scalp massages, 10 minutes each day gives me a steady 1 inch per month, i only got 3/4 inch from daily application of MT.


----------



## tmrskltn (May 14, 2009)

i voted homemade concoctions .........I use a mixture of ayurvedic oils w some essentials mixed in at night baggying whole head at night then rinsing in the morning got really good growth from this ( most of the indian oils have mineral oil).


----------



## Bellamystic (May 14, 2009)

My hair was relaxed in this pic, but it was wet I had just rinsed out my deep conditioner.  It is 6 inches straight.
Maybe I need to get me some MTG


----------



## sirde4 (May 15, 2009)

I'm interested in the Holy Ghost hair products.  Please email me at [email protected] I've been a lhcf member almost a year.

Thanks
Lynda


----------



## Princess4real (May 15, 2009)

sirde4 said:


> I'm interested in the Holy Ghost hair products. Please email me at [email protected] I've been a lhcf member almost a year.
> 
> Thanks
> Lynda


 

What???


----------



## baddison (May 15, 2009)

I use a simple variation of MoeGro Oil.

Jojoba Oil
Coconut Oil
infused with Horsetail herb & Nettle herbs.  

Apply to scalp daily.


----------



## keysha1983 (May 15, 2009)

sirde4 said:


> *I'm interested in the Holy Ghost hair products*. Please email me at [email protected] I've been a lhcf member almost a year.
> 
> Thanks
> Lynda


 I never heard of that product line before, but tell me how it turns out. Thanks.


----------



## 757diva (May 15, 2009)

Im over here CRYINGGGGGGGGGG..........The Holy Ghost products lmaoooo

Someone mentioned in the thread earlier that some lady gave them some grease or something like that and the recipe came from the Holy Spirit or something like that


----------



## Deja9 (May 17, 2009)

757diva said:


> Im over here CRYINGGGGGGGGGG..........The Holy Ghost products lmaoooo
> 
> Someone mentioned in the thread earlier that some lady gave them some grease or something like that and the recipe came from the Holy Spirit or something like that



I remember that- cannot forget it either


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 18, 2009)

I know this is kind of late but...any update on this dream oil?



I





onejamifan said:


> I got something similar a few years back. One of my mother's friends had a hair concoction come to her in a dream and she started using it on her thinning hair and within weeks it was fuller. Right around that time I got into an incident in which this girl pulled my hair and gave me a bald spot on the back of my head.  I used this product religiously for a few months and my hair grew back really fast. Now that my hair is thinning, I am trying to get me some of this dream oil but the lady has gone out of town for a few months and we can't get in touch with her .


----------



## beauti (Jul 6, 2009)

sirde4 said:


> I'm interested in the Holy Ghost hair products. Please email me at [email protected] I've been a lhcf member almost a year.
> 
> Thanks
> Lynda


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 24, 2009)

what is MTG?????


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 24, 2009)

Mane Tail and Groom...a horse product made by Shipley's, I believe (It stinks...lol)


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 27, 2009)

I haven't been able to find a supplier that ships MTG to the UK - the only one i did find charges frickin' $85 just for delivery!!.  Does anyone know how I can get hold of this?  I might just have to go with MKT instead...

•	Shapley's  - The Horse Groomer - do not ship to UK
•	Chariton Vet Supply - $85 for shipping + 14.99 for product!!!
•	Jeffer's Vet Supply  - do not ship to UK
•	Horse Health U.S.A. - do not ship to UK
•	www.petwholesaler.com - do not ship to UK
•	www.shanestack.com/ - do not ship to UK


----------



## pureebony (Dec 27, 2009)

This company does it i have ordered from them twice very efficient!

http://www.shinyshowhorse.co.uk/info2.cfm?info_id=63143


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 27, 2009)

pureebony*Re: Best Speedy Hair Growers...*
This company does it i have ordered from them twice very efficient!

http://www.shinyshowhorse.co.uk/info2.cfm?info_id=63143 Thanks so much  for the link *pureebony* - you've just saved me a small fortune and a lot of waiting time!!

You must have had some great MTG results if you're now aiming at tailbone! I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 27, 2009)

lol well lets put it this way its a great growth stimulant but without looking after your ends your hair can grow grow grow but keep breaking off too!


----------



## teysmith (Dec 27, 2009)

ok, i think i'm going to give this stuff a try. I need to know where I can purchase it for the cheapest price. plus free or very cheap shipping!  

How is it working for you? thanks!!


----------



## equestrian (Mar 15, 2010)

brittle_hair said:


> I haven't been able to find a supplier that ships MTG to the UK - the only one i did find charges frickin' $85 just for delivery!!.  Does anyone know how I can get hold of this?  I might just have to go with MKT instead...
> 
> •	Shapley's  - The Horse Groomer - do not ship to UK
> •	Chariton Vet Supply - $85 for shipping + 14.99 for product!!!
> ...



 god it better work then lol


----------



## equestrian (Mar 15, 2010)

FashionistaNY said:


> True, though MTG is applied topically, what the chemicals (in chemistry we call everything a chemical even organic substances)?  Are these topical agents harmful to humans and non-harmful to animals, horses specifically.
> 
> A horse has more dermal layers than human beings.  Therefore, the penetration in a horse may only go but soo far in the dermal layers, where as in humans, because we do not have as many dermal layers the next layer could be BLOOD.
> 
> ...




OMG wow. 

ingredients: Mineral oil, sulphur, zinc, glycerin, cade oil. 

yes i can totally see how that would be detrimental.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 15, 2010)

Homemade recipes all day everyday ahahah.
I'm a strong believer of amla powder and henna!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 15, 2010)

stelladata said:


> Homemade recipes all day everyday ahahah.
> I'm a strong believer of amla powder and henna!!!


 
Don't forget the Amla, Brahmi and Vatika oils!  Gotta love those!


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 16, 2010)

Sulfur 8 is the ish for speedy growing, and I only used it once a week 

but it's just....that smellllll.....


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing topical (applied to the hair or scalp) is going to increase growth. For that you need to go from INSIDE your body on out. 

I got the greatest increase in growth from taking hair vitamins. Vitamins for the Hair by Puritan's Pride is what's up. It has B vits, including Biotin, and a gang of other things your body needs to grow healthy hair. Now I'm also taking gelatin and seeing a great result from that.

Once it comes out of the scalp, then your potions lotions and sprays come in. But for real growth, nothing can compete with vitamins.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Mar 16, 2010)

^^^Actually, things applied to your scalp can make your hair grow if it helps keep it healthy. Your scalp is absorbent and what's applied on top of it penetrates. This is how some topical aids work so well.


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Mar 16, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> ^^^Actually, things applied to your scalp can make your hair grow if it helps keep it healthy. Your scalp is absorbent and what's applied on top of it penetrates. This is how some topical aids work so well.



True. I don't think anyone can tell me my Boundless Tresses doesn't work.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 16, 2010)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Don't forget the Amla, Brahmi and Vatika oils!  Gotta love those!



OMG!!! I havent used Vatika oil in a long time, wow, that was the bizness!!!. I think i have a teaspoon left, since I don't throw out anything till i have used it dry and dropless.... but that will probably be after this henna treatment.


----------



## stelladata (Mar 16, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Nothing topical (applied to the hair or scalp) is going to increase growth. For that you need to go from INSIDE your body on out.
> 
> *I got the greatest increase in growth from taking hair vitamins*. Vitamins for the Hair by Puritan's Pride is what's up. It has B vits, including Biotin, and a gang of other things your body needs to grow healthy hair. Now I'm also taking gelatin and seeing a great result from that.
> 
> Once it comes out of the scalp, then your potions lotions and sprays come in. But for real growth, nothing can compete with vitamins.



I think taking vitamins can also contribute to hair growth but it's not the only thing your hair on the outside still needs TLC.

I've been slacking with my vitamins intake, but I remember taking biotin for about a month and getting radical hair growth, but I had to stop using it because of the breakouts.

Then I later started taking prenatal vitamins, i have since slacked off but my hair was improving a lot and growing surprisingly fast and quite healthy. 

Anyway, taking vitamins is a factor to speedy hair growth.... but not the only one


----------



## equestrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Vitamins didn't do shiz for my hair growth. Took them for 2 months. no change whatsoever.


----------



## HairSupremacy (Mar 17, 2010)

MTG is getting a lot of votes.  I kept hearing everyone talking about how good this product worked, but I did not know what it was, until now.....I have been researching it, and it seems like a pretty good product.  It is also cheaper than I would expect.  I will add this to my repertoire next month.


----------



## illuminatiamerica (May 7, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> Vitamins didn't do shiz for my hair growth. Took them for 2 months. no change whatsoever.


 
it takes 4-6 months for the vits to start working


----------



## lamaria211 (May 7, 2010)

Poohbear said:


> I can't vote because none of the things I'm using to get speedy hair growth is listed.
> 
> Here's what I have started:
> Scalp Massages - daily
> ...


 

do you feel the burn of the cayenne when u use it and do u rinse it out after wards?? tia
ps im stalking your hair


----------



## locabouthair (May 13, 2010)

illuminatiamerica said:


> it takes 4-6 months for the vits to start working



I went to the trichologist and she said it takes 10-12 weeks any diet/supplement to affect the hair follicles. She recommended sticking with it for at leats 6 months to see the full benefit. 

I used to take my flaxseed oil sporadically for 2 months and was mad that it didnt do anything. Now I know it will take some time before I can see a change.

Hair and nails are the last place to receive nutrients because they are not necessary to survive.


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

carletta said:


> I use mtg alone and mtg mixed with surge. I use my surge mix when I have to go out so the smell won't be so loud  !


 
i know i was m.i.a. but where is all this surge coming from?


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!
OK I JUST GOT OFF WORK SO SCUSE ME, DIDNT EVEN NOTICE IT SAID 2005!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arosieworld (Aug 13, 2010)

since you"ll go hard. You can find MTG at Tractor Supply (thats a store name) the 6oz is 4.99 and the big bottle is 12.99. They are a chain that is everywhere. HTH


----------



## your hair is your glory (Aug 13, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> since you"ll go hard. You can find MTG at Tractor Supply (thats a store name) the 6oz is 4.99 and the big bottle is 12.99. They are a chain that is everywhere.
> will my hair go hard or are you saying mtg etc. are going gangsta hard? fused?lachen:


----------



## arosieworld (Aug 13, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> arosieworld said:
> 
> 
> > since you"ll go hard. You can find MTG at Tractor Supply (thats a store name) the 6oz is 4.99 and the big bottle is 12.99. They are a chain that is everywhere.
> ...


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 5, 2010)

your hair is your glory said:


> WOW!!!!!!!
> OK I JUST GOT OFF WORK SO SCUSE ME, DIDNT EVEN NOTICE IT SAID 2005!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I was just as surprised as you when I visited this forum how far this discuss went back. 

Ladies...Can someone tell me who is currently using this MTG product? How are you incorporating this product in your hair regimen? 

Bobbie


----------



## jazzerz (Sep 19, 2010)

arosieworld said:


> since you"ll go hard. You can find MTG at Tractor Supply (thats a store name) the 6oz is 4.99 and the big bottle is 12.99. They are a chain that is everywhere. HTH


 
Thanks for this. I have been searching for a store that sold equine products and couldn't find one for the longest! (and I live in TX) Come to find out there are two around the corner from me. Shopping trip this weekend.


----------

